# Scent VS Sight



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

I was thinking about getting some pelleted food for the young rhom that I plan on picking up in the next few weeks and I'm concerned that alot of the pellets are very close to the same color as the natural color gravel in my aquarium. The LFS told me that that they have their baby rhoms eating pellets, but their aquariums are just all glass without any gravel and the fish is sectioned off in a smaller area which would make it easier to find the food in comparison to my 75 gallon.

So basically I'm just afraid that my fish would not find the pellets due to the color being very close to that of the gravel and the large tank size (relative to the baby fish)..should this be much of a concern? Would he be able to locate the pellets by smell if he is not able to see them?

Please share your experiences and thoughts.

Thank You


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sight not at all really as in the wild those rivers are murky and clouded to hell.
Scent a little bit as the blood and such once they have located it helps them hone in on the target.
Sound and acute Touch BIG TIME- As they react to panic vibrations from other animals and/or flailing in the water, as well Pygos react to the sound of other pygos frenzy big time. 
If you have seen river monsters the host goes into great detail about this and even sits in a little mini pool full of Redz after dumping a cup of blood in it. They don't pay him any mind whatsoever and if they did rely on sight or smell his ass would be like fried chicken.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm...so given the conditions I described it sound like finding sinking pellets on the bottom of the aquarium may very well be a problem for a young rhom in the environment I provide..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just drop in a couple at a time and he will eventually take them before they hit the ground.
Also I wouldnt worry about them not being able to find them cause if he really wants them he will.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would say their sense of smell is just as good as their sense of sound and acute touch or w.e

when I was training my fish to eat non live they wouldn't catch it coming down or even look at it until I turned of the lights long after any sound or vibration from the chunk of fish would have dissapited


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

they will find the pellets either one way or another so dont worry.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If I remember correct, (from OPEFE site) first instincts would be site but since P's usually come from murky rivers, their scents are as strong.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhomzilla said:


> If I remember correct, (from OPEFE site) first instincts would be site but since P's usually come from murky rivers, their scents are as strong.


 My p's usually go when they see it, but i dont know if this is sight or just seeing a disurbance.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Get some floating pellets.
Almost all the piranhas i've owned eated those..


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree with getting the floating pellets. In the case of the sinking ones the piranha should be able to smell the fish oil leaching out of the pellets until they are depleted after about 24 hours. Once the fish oil smell has been depleted from the pellets the piranhas won't go for them even if they are floating.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Floating pellets all day long. Piranhas are highly stimulated by thrashing movements, something that would be produced by pellets being tossed around by a filter return or a powerhead.


----------

